# Could Not Listen on UDP Socket: Permission Denied



## JoseBaug9809 (Apr 20, 2019)

I'am configuring OpenVPN service, so when i start the service the promt issued this message "Could Not Listen on UDP Socket: Permission Denied", so these messages i see once every 20 minutes, and i was thinking the problem is DNS local service but i don't have any idea what is the problem.

Thanks for reading


```
admin named[582]: creating IPv4 interface em0 failed;interface ignored
admin named[582]: could not listen on UDP socket: permission denied
admin named[582]: creating IPv4 interface tun0 failed;interface ignored
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2019)

The messages come from named(8), not openvpn(8).


----------



## JoseBaug9809 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello, thx 4 ur thanks for your reply,

So, is it a problem with my DNS service?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2019)

Yes, the issue is most likely there. OpenVPN just appears to trigger it. Probably because OpenVPN dynamically creates a tun(4) interface when it becomes active.


----------

